
If you don't getted banned by HN at least once, you aren't trying hard enough - rubyman
My main HN account just got banned. I was just reloading the new page too frequently to gauge the rate of new submissions (to see if it was a good time to post). The way I see it, entrepreneurship is all about experimentation and learning how to properly utilize the HN community is just another step in this game. Bummed that my high karma account doesn't work anymore, but oh well. To all others who have been banned in pursuit of success, I salute you.
======
ISL
In the future, you can just use the timestamps on the new submission page to
gauge the rate of submission.

The "n minutes ago" of the last page on "new" is a reasonable moving average
of the current submission rate.

How fast were you reloading the page?

~~~
rubyman
Yeah, good call. I probably clicked refresh once a second for 10 seconds. I
guess they thought I was DDOS'ing the site.

~~~
xauronx
You would get an IP ban in that case, not an account ban.

------
ck2
The ban filter is getting very wonky.

I cannot even submit the wordpress 3.6 annoucement from wordpress.org,
apparently any url with wordpress in it is considered spam?

Still hoping to get back my _ck_ account someday.

------
atomical
I have a hard time taking this post seriously. The author over estimates the
importance of Hacker News in building a business. If Skype kicked you off
their service because they found out you were cold calling potential customers
for 8 hours a day you can write a similar post.

------
larrydavid
This might be of interest: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4761102>

~~~
xauronx
Sounds like his account got banned not his IP. Which means it was most likely
not due to his refreshing but his content submission (spamming).

------
DanBC
You can write a SHORT email to pg asking for your account to be unbanned.

Someone wrote a 'best time to post' post, I'll see if I can find it.

------
codemonkeymike
I said the title of this topic in my head in a German accent IDK why

~~~
b0ttler0cket
Weil es ein bisschen lustiger ist. :)

